# Minute Mount Wiring



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello,

I have a minute mount plow that I just installed on my 2001 Chevy Silverado. I purchased a used wiring harness and installed it per Fisher instructions. Everything works properly except the signal and parking lights don't switch over. The headlights switch over but the others stay lit on the truck. I have tested the lights on the truck with a multi-meter to ensure that the wires from the harness are spliced into the correct wires on the truck and they are correct but no dice. Anyone have any ideas about what could be my issue? Any help is greatly appreciated.

JT


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Park/signal lights on the truck stay on with the plow on. Check the fuses on the plow harness. What do you have for a plow set up? Iso module?


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a 3 port module #29070. I believe it's a minute mount 1 and the harness is a 3 plug #29047. I have a hand held controller too. I'll check the harness fuses. Thanks for the quick reply.

JT


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

If I remember right, the fuses are on the harness from port 1 and they are fairly close to the iso. I think the fuse for the park/signals is 7.5 amp


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

I checked the fuses and they are all ok. Any other suggestions?

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Check pin #2 in the 11-pin plug on the truck side for ground. If there's nothing there find out why by back tracking over the black/orange wire that leads (through a few connections) back to battery ground. That wires sole purpose is to supply ground to the park and turns. No ground there and you'll have everything EXCEPT park and turn lamps. Obviously.


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

I will check that, thank you.

One thing I forgot to mention is that the parking lights flash briefly when I plug the plow into the truck. The headlights come on and the parking lights flash and stay off.

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What are the wire colors you tied into on the truck for each turn signal and parking light input?


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

The parking/turn signal connectors on the truck each have black, brown and blue wires. I spliced the blue "turn" wire on the passenger's side into the blue wire on the truck connector. I then spliced the green "turn" wire on the driver's side into the blue wire and the green "park" wire into the brown wire on the truck connector. I tested everything with a multi-meter and based on the results I made the connections so I think it's correct but I could be wrong.

Thanks for the help so far.

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Disconnect the 11-pin plug at the grill and check for park and turn signal voltage in the truck side plug on their respective pins and see what you have there. 

I suspect there's one of two things going on. Either there's a problem in the plow side wiring or the Iso is faulty, which isn't too common.


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, so I did some investigating and this what I found.

On the 11 pin plug on the truck side: pin #2 is grounded. Pin #8 (turn), #9 (turn) and #10 (park) all read 5 volt with only the parking lights on. The turn and park wires on plug B and the turn wire on plug C going into the ISO box all read 12 volts with the respective light(s) on. Pin #2 on the 11 pin plug on the plow side is not ground. #10 is ground on the plowside.

So I'm thinking that the plow is improperly configured and/or the ISO box is smoked.

Does the Plow harness change with the brand of truck? The plow came off a 98' Ford and I'm putting it on an 01' Chevy. It worked fine on the Ford.

Any thoughts?

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

yamasmack;1361000 said:


> Does the Plow harness change with the brand of truck?


No. Plow sides are all the same, they are not vehicle specific.



yamasmack;1361000 said:


> Pin #2 on the 11 pin plug on the plow side is not ground.


 However it should be. It's the common (ground) wire for the park and turns.



yamasmack;1361000 said:


> #10 is ground on the plow side.


It shouldn't be. It's intended to be power to the park lights.

See a common denominator here JT?


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh I get it alright. I'm just not sure why it's configured like this but I guess I need a new plow harness to correct the problem. Great. Does the low voltage that I got at the 11-pin mean that the iso box is dead too?

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

When you tested the turn pins (8 and 9) in the plug did they blink?

Disconnect the headlamp harness's at the Iso and check your turn and park inputs from the truck right there. Sure sounds like you don't have the correct inputs.


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

The turn pin voltages (8 & 9) did not blink, they fluctuated slightly (1/2 a volt or so) but did not blink. I checked pin G & H on plug B and pin G on plug C, they all read 12 volts. So the iso box has 12 volts going in and 8 volts coming out. I'm thinking the iso is dead. 100 bucks for a new box.

I don't know what is going on with the plow wiring either. It doesn't seem like it's wired right but the harness is a factory Fisher harness.

I'll keep looking.

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

yamasmack;1363499 said:


> I checked pin G & H on plug B


And did they blink?


----------



## yamasmack (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, pin G on plug B and C did blink. Pin H on plug B was constant because it is the park pin.

JT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

In that case, and it doesn't happen often but it sounds like a faulty Iso.


----------

